# Dessert Lounge



## Chriskris36

Hi! I'm opening a dessert lounge but I'm not a baker. My business model includes partnering with individual bakers and small business bakeries to supply my lounge with desserts. What would be the best ways to approach these individuals to earn a partnership? So as this being a forum of professional bakers, how would you like to be approached by a food business looking for a partnership? Thanks for all your feedback.


----------



## chefwriter

How do you define "partner"?


----------



## sgsvirgil

^^ That's a great question.

But, my question is how do you keep them from running off with your business once they realize they _*are*_ the business??


----------



## Chriskris36

chefwriter said:


> How do you define "partner"?


Partner as they provide me desserts for my lounge.


----------



## Chriskris36

sgsvirgil said:


> ^^ That's a great question.
> 
> But, my question is how do you keep them from running off with your business once they realize they _*are*_ the business??


They would just provide the desserts. I would like one main provider and outlier providers to promote their product and to have revolving new items on the menu


----------



## sgsvirgil

Chriskris36 said:


> They would just provide the desserts. I would like one main provider and outlier providers to promote their product and to have revolving new items on the menu


So, you would contract other bakeries to provide your desserts and these pastry chefs would not be working directly for you?


----------



## Chriskris36

sgsvirgil said:


> So, you would contract other bakeries to provide your desserts and these pastry chefs would not be working directly for you?


Correct and correct. Strictly a partnership for one main baker to provide the permanent menu items and 2-3 partnerships a month with other bakers/bakeries to rotate the menu, promote local bakers and find new and cool desserts for my lounge


----------



## sgsvirgil

Forgive me for being the devil's advocate, but, you are going to contract with these bakers to provide your menu items. That's not unheard of. But, its pretty much a certainty that you will have to offer these desserts at a marked up prices to generate a profit. How are you going to convince your customers to pay more at your place rather than simply buying directly from the bakers at a lower price point? I suppose what I am asking is "what's your hook?"


----------



## Chriskris36

sgsvirgil said:


> Forgive me for being the devil's advocate, but, you are going to contract with these bakers to provide your menu items. That's not unheard of. But, its pretty much a certainty that you will have to offer these desserts at a marked up prices to generate a profit. How are you going to convince your customers to pay more at your place rather than simply buying directly from the bakers at a lower price point? I suppose what I am asking is "what's your hook?"


Same concept as using a wholesale bakery


----------



## meezenplaz

Im getting a major de ja vu on this conversation. 
Very similar to one we had several months ago I think. 
Its fhe whole question of whether you can find a pro 
baker whos willing to provide you with their product
at a discount in hopes the sheer volume will 
make up for it.


----------



## sgsvirgil

I think you are going to have a hard time finding a pastry chefs who are willing to supply you with what you need at discounted prices when they can sell the same product for more $$ in their own shops. They would be literally competing with themselves.


----------



## meezenplaz

Well I think the idea is to find a baker who doesnt have an outlet....
but who does have a kitchen? Hmm... yeah.


----------

